# Diagrama American Audio VMS 4



## jcnzer (Jun 20, 2012)

hola  como estan a  todos, como  no me  presnete aprovecho y lo hago ahora mi nombre es  juan carloa  anze soy de yacuiba bolivia  un gusto en compartir con todos ustedes y aprender mas de sus experiencias, mi problema es el siguiente 



 , si ingresan en esa  pagina  mi controlador se comporta de la misma forma y lo que necesito es el diagrama esquematico de la controladora para dj american audio VMS4 si alguien me daria luces como poder arreglar especialmente la etapa de entrada de voltage que parece que es el problema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2012)

proba en esta pagina quizás este ¡¡
http://elektrotanya.com/?q=showresult
 bienvenido al foro ¡¡¡


----------

